# Receeding hair loss



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi all,

Over the last year or so I have noticed I am getting a fairly noticeable receding hair line (I am only early 20s) and it is really getting to me. I have taken test boosters and Creatine for short periods in past but now only take protein (reflec natural whey and green tea tablets) I train pretty hard 4 times a week.

Is anything in the above likely to contribute and is there anything I can do/take to improve matters?

Cheers


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for your response mate, really appreciate it. I have just been doing some research and what you have said sounds spot on to me - have been reading about procerin, have you heard of this? It stops test converting to dht apparently and they say u can stop taking and not lose all gains.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DHT blockers and minox both work.

If you can be @rsed with applying minox I'd try that first as ideally you want some DHT, just not eating away at your hair follicles. Otherwise dutasteride is the best 5ar blocker.


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks both for your responses, really sound advice I appreciate the time you have taken to share your knowledge and thoughts on the topic - when I am next on pc (on iPhone ATM) will give you some reps.

Think I will try some of that shampoo will take a look now...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Unfortunately it's genetics


----------



## dave23 (Dec 8, 2010)

i have the same problem, i used nizarol because i have a really itchy scalp and the shampoo does actually work, i used nu hair for the receeding hairline its like a gel u put on everynyt but afta a while i gave up and decided to liv with it! i cant be ****d spending amounts on money on hair products, i rather have a shaved head to be honest its less hassle in the mornings lol

but the main reason i wanted stop myself from losing hair was that my dad is in his 50s and stil has a full set of hair and he and the rest of the fam would take the p1ss out of me if i lost my hair before him lol


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't fight it. YOU WILL LOSE!!

Just get bigger and the receding hard nut skin head look will suit you better.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

once i looked like i had a weetabix on my head i shaved the f*cker off, it the only way. By the way i was in my late 20's when i started to look like mickey mouse.

So the way forward - skinhead


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Brawn said:


> Don't fight it. YOU WILL LOSE!!


Plenty of people have actually 'won' mate.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> DHT blockers and minox both work.
> 
> If you can be @rsed with applying minox I'd try that first as ideally you want some DHT, just not eating away at your hair follicles. Otherwise dutasteride is the best 5ar blocker.


x2 Use dutasteride, excellent product, in combination with Nizoral shampoo (google it- its very under rated, yet approaching minoxidil for efficacy!) May not stop MPB (results are individual) but certainly with this combo you can radically slow the process as its simply the action of DHT in your scalp... (well its the DHT binding at the receptors in your scalp) so radically reduce your conversion of Test to DHT and you'll be amazed at the difference.

Dutasteride is a big step over finasteride.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm also losing my hair, from the top really, not as much as the hairline. I'm going to try a chinese herb that was recommended by a Chinese person, who I think is quite knowledgeable. If that don't work, Dutasteride will be given a shot, and if that don't work, hair was good while it lasted haha.


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

chelios said:


> I'm also losing my hair, from the top really, not as much as the hairline. I'm going to try a chinese herb that was recommended by a Chinese person, who I think is quite knowledgeable. If that don't work, Dutasteride will be given a shot, and if that don't work, hair was good while it lasted haha.


How you been getting on with the herb mate??


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Finesteride off your GP mate, proscar tabs are 5mg but for hair loss you only need 1mg a day so just break it up, costs around 7quid for 3 months or so on a private prescription, minoxidil is around a fiver a month if you buy generic version off eBay, at this cost I use them just to be sure


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

LLLT (Low level laser therapy) works like you wouldn't believe, but is very expensive.

The clinics that specialise in LLLT charge thousands, for a few sessions. There is a guy in the states that worked out that the lasers they use on the equiptment, were made in China and cost around £1.50 each. So made his own helmet that works.

Have a look at the website: www.overmachogrande.com


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hendrix said:


> LLLT (Low level laser therapy) works like you wouldn't believe, but is very expensive.
> 
> The clinics that specialise in LLLT charge thousands, for a few sessions. There is a guy in the states that worked out that the lasers they use on the equiptment, were made in China and cost around £1.50 each. So made his own helmet that works.
> 
> Have a look at the website: www.overmachogrande.com


Have you made one?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Have you made one?


No, but i reckon i might.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hendrix said:


> No, but i reckon i might.


Post back if you do. His site is hard to read.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Post back if you do. His site is hard to read.


Yeah i will mate, no probs


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

They always say look at your mothers side of the family as thats where wether or not you will lose your hair will be determined.

Thats great info, but how the fck are you suppose to do that when there all women?


----------



## Starh (Feb 12, 2011)

My hairs started thinning at the crown the doctors sending me in for blood tests but he won't prescribe me no medicine untill after. Hope it grows back though.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

I just saw Andy's post and have to say I must be the unlucky exception. All my mum's side have full heads of hair in their 50's and I've gone just like my dad!!

I had my head shaved at a mates house after falling asleep one Sat night like you do. It never grew back properly and I've just kept it shaved ever since rather than trying to hide it. I've never really been that conscious about anything, I used to be vain and spend fortunes on hair products. Not sure why because I'm an ugly **** and the last thing I should have been doing is draw attention to my boat :lol:

Easy street now though, 0.5 all over job done WHACK!


----------



## margarettehand (Feb 25, 2011)

you can stop hair loss by using natural/herbal products that is rich in protein..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

margarettehand said:


> you can stop hair loss by using natural/herbal products that is rich in protein..


No you cant so stop spamming and lying.


----------



## Carboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Any updates on how getting on with products guys? Nizoral seems to be stopping my hair getting any worse which is something - also lasts ages!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

from my avi you can see my penatly spot (as one ukm put it), im also receeding at an alarming rate and im only 26. My advice is too shave your head to a 1 or .5, embrace the baldness, the chicks love it

P.S Im still single so that last part might be a lie


----------



## koolaid (Jul 21, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> x2 Use dutasteride, excellent product, in combination with Nizoral shampoo (google it- its very under rated, yet approaching minoxidil for efficacy!) May not stop MPB (results are individual) but certainly with this combo you can radically slow the process as its simply the action of DHT in your scalp... (well its the DHT binding at the receptors in your scalp) so radically reduce your conversion of Test to DHT and you'll be amazed at the difference.
> 
> Dutasteride is a big step over finasteride.


How do you get dutasteride? Is it a prescription only medication and will doctors prescribe it for hairloss?

I've used minoxidil which amazingly worked but it irritates my scalp sadly. I've used nizoral most of my life also.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

my ex mrs worked for a plastic surgery company, her best friend was a hair 'specialist' he always stood by the fact that dht blockers, minox, niziral and all the others only work for the crown of the head and not forehead...

only way you'll get hair back to the crown is a transplant....

3 grand transplant or 20 quid razor.........


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Waaayyy cheaper to buy a number 1 guard for some clippers keep it cut real short and just get used to it..

Mine started going at 20 due to genetics (all men on mothers side of family bald), AAS and using other drugs clubbing... i hated it going at 1st but chopped it off and never looked back well used to it now...

Never seemed to matter with the ladies if that bothers you mate lol.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

adlewar said:


> my ex mrs worked for a plastic surgery company, her best friend was a hair 'specialist' he always stood by the fact that dht blockers, minox, niziral and all the others only work for the crown of the head and not forehead...
> 
> *
> only way you'll get hair back to the crown is a transplant....*
> ...


I agree with the part in bold (  ), I;m not convinced of the regrowth ability of any of the 5ar blockers/anti-androgens - from personal experience, but from using fin/dut this year, it has stopped my hair from shedding at front, temple, crown, vertex - fulll stop, I've been on cycle since December too and haven''t come off yet. Previously I've only ever shed when on cycle, in fact I didn't even know I was mpb prone until I did my first cycle at 23.

But I look forward to a day when fin/dut/minox/nizoral become obsolete, but think hair transplants will be around for a long time yet.


----------

